# Stopover in Palermo



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

We're in Pompei at the moment and are heading for Sicily next week. We want to get the ferry from Salerno to Palermo to avoid 600+ km of bad roads. The ferry gets into Palermo at 22.30 and we're not keen in driving round Sicily in the dark. Does anyone know if it's possible to overnight at the port or if there's a sosta convenient for the port?

All advice welcomed.


----------

